# Gulf Shores/Perdido Key last few days



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Little Overview

Lots of Spanish Macks and some very nice Kings. We caught a couple big redfish as well on Monday. Most fish have been on cigar minnows and a few artificials. Highlight was a big King on Monday on a Shimano Waxwing in 12ft of water. Saw a few Tarpon this morning so now I won't be able to think about anything else. Here's a couple pics


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice job chris. I need to get up with you and do some fishing!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Any time Brad, just let me know a day you want to head out. I wanted to come over and fish Destin on Sunday but I didn't get finished cleaning the boat and running errands until 3PM so a 2 hr drive to fish for 2 hrs didn't seem worth it.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

you throw in anywhere in particular over in Perdido key ?
thought about tossin in at the jetties and workin my way back

what say you ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the launch behind the crab trap restaurant. Very short pull to the water. It drops off slowly and then comes up on the big bar that runs all the way to the SE of the Eden condo. The kings stack up on the bar as well as Tarpon (a little bit longer) and there are a bunch of FADS out there along that drop.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I assume you have a leader of some type on your Waxwing? Troll mine a good bit and have yet to have a King hit it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a short piece of #5 single strand. I don't troll with it often, usually casting. It works better on kings if you rip it very fast.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job Chris. Dang that's a big king. Can't wait to get down there get one myself. Keep us updated on the tarpon numbers. I will be looking to get hooked up on one of those monster herring!


----------

